# WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

## michel7

bekommte beim Systemstart immer folgende Warnung. Ist zwar eine Warnung und WLAN funktioniert ganz gut, möchte allerdings wissen obs nen bestimmten Grund hat?! Und ob es sich irgendwie doch noch vermeiden lässt?! /me mag keine gelbe Farbe beim Start ;)

```

* Bringing up interface lo

*   127.0.0.1/8...                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

*   Adding routes

*     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1...                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

----------

## R.Aven

Diese Warnung ist obligatorisch für alle Init-Scripts, die nur zur Generierung eines Aufrufs gedacht sind und die eigentliche Arbeit nicht selbst ausführen. In diesem Falle übergibt net.wlan0 die jeweilige Grundnetzwerkkonfiguration an wpa_suppicant, welches sich um die eigentliche Verbindung zum WLAN AP kümmert. Somit "weiß" net.wlan0 nicht, ob und in wie weit sich wpa_supplicant mit den konfigurierten APs verbinden konnte oder nicht. Um entsprechende Unklarheiten aus dem Weg zu gehen ist das Script in Folge dessen "inactive", bis es manuell gestoppt wird.

Anders wäre es, wenn das Script die eigentliche Arbeit selbst durchführen würde und die Verbindung von sich aus aufbaut (in Folge dessen auch direkt die Ausgabe zum Erfolg zur Verfügung stünde), wie zum Beispiel bei Ethernet Verbindungen.

Also, alles halb so wild. Auch bezweifele ich, dass die Warning ohne Modifikationen der jeweiligen Skripte entfernt werden kann.

----------

## michel7

Alles gut und verständlich erklärt! Danke! 

Nur was mich auch ein wenig irritiert. Es muss sich was bei wpa_supplicant bzw. Wlan Treibern getan haben, denn vor nem Jahr gab es diese Warnung nicht. Und an der Konfiguration hat sich bei mir nichts geändert ...

----------

## R.Aven

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> Alles gut und verständlich erklärt! Danke! 
> 
> Nur was mich auch ein wenig irritiert. Es muss sich was bei wpa_supplicant bzw. Wlan Treibern getan haben, denn vor nem Jahr gab es diese Warnung nicht. Und an der Konfiguration hat sich bei mir nichts geändert ...

 

Das meines Wissens erst nach der Umstellung der Init-Scripte auf openrc geschehen.

----------

## Evildad

Die Meldung gab und gibt es auch schon vor openrc.

Evtl. hast Du diese auch nur übersehen... bei mir kam die schon immer.

----------

## michel7

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Die Meldung gab und gibt es auch schon vor openrc.
> 
> Evtl. hast Du diese auch nur übersehen... bei mir kam die schon immer.

 

Ne, vor openrc war die Meldung eben nicht da. Ich habs noch mal anhand alter backups mal geprüft.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich bekomme diese Meldung mit dem alten Baselayout und RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP=yes auch (OpenRC nicht getestet). Dass einige die Meldung sehen und andere nicht liegt eventuell auch am Access-Point bzw. am DHCP-Server. Schafft der es nicht eine IP-Adresse rauszuhauen, bis das Baselayout bzw OpenRC den Status des Skriptes überprüfen, dann gibt es diese Warnung. Ist der DHCP-Server schneller, dann gibt es wohl auch keine Warnung.

Ist aber nur eine Vermutung, ich habe da nie näher nachgeforscht, da mich persönlich diese Meldung nicht sonderlich stört.  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nur so aus neugier, was gibt ein:

```
$ ls -la /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

bei dir aus?

----------

## michel7

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Nur so aus neugier, was gibt ein:
> 
> ```
> $ ls -la /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2007-04-13 10:29 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> net.lo

 

----------

